# New here buying an s6 avant



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I am buying a 95 s6 avant it was in a front end accident and broke the cam gear it cimes
With all the parts to repair it just thought i would
Say hi. Anyone know where to pick up and rs2 bumper cover this car does not have a bumper 
Cover with it


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> I am buying a 95 s6 avant it was in a front end accident and broke the cam gear it cimes
> With all the parts to repair it just thought i would
> Say hi. Anyone know where to pick up and rs2 bumper cover this car does not have a bumper
> Cover with it


RS2 bumper cover wouldn't fit. it's a narrower car than the C4s and the fenders don't like up
you're best bet is to find a european S6 bumper


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Gotcha i found an s6 bumper at force5, headlight and camgear. Need to rent the tools to do the timing belt from blauparts to do the belt. I am not picking up the car till mid sept. Anything else a problem area. I already have to rebuild the head about $600 in parts to do that


----------

